# New Extract Tin Of Goo



## tangent (23/10/05)

saw it in a Coles today
nearly $14 from memory
anyone seen it, tried it yet?
it's got a dash of wheat, coriander and orange peel
(sound familiar?)


----------



## bottlerocket (23/10/05)

spicy ghost
see kit review
www.hbkitreviews.com/homebrew-beer-brands-categories.php
that should help


----------



## tangent (23/10/05)

thanks
maybe it'd make a good tucan brew?
bit pricey tho, almost $30 for an extract brew


----------



## bottlerocket (23/10/05)

yeh the label sounds pretty good hey
maybey 10 of that 14 dollars goes to marketing


----------



## Linz (23/10/05)

from previous discussions on these cans, its more like 13.50 of the 14


----------



## dickTed (23/10/05)

I've used the Saunders Malt Extract from the supermarket. Tasted it from the fermenter and it seems alright. More expensive @ $7.60/kg.


----------



## ryanator (24/10/05)

I've seen these kits before. I'm pretty tempted to try them for something different. I don't think they would be too bad if done right.


----------



## Aussie Claret (24/10/05)

In a word, save your money; all crap!

If you are going to try them be prepared to have wasted your money and be disappointed. Everyone I know that has tried or tasted haven't said a complementary word.

In my opinion all marketing hype.

For $14 you can spend your hard earned on other well tried and tested premium brews such as Morgan's or Coopers range.

However each to their own, happy brewing.
AC


----------



## delboy (24/10/05)

yes i agree
i made up some of that cascade goo called SPICY GHOST about the only thing true to the marketing is the word ghost this beer lacked body and had a holigrphic head . :blink: 
spicy SPICY ? if you call apple undertones spicy then you must drink to much strongbow. as for the corriander and orange peel tastes and aroma,s .
well theres more corriander in a italian cooked thai spagetti bolognese and as for the orange peel flavor ??? well they do call tassi the apple isle for obvious reasons 

save your money lads buy the time you arse about with this one it will cost you more than a muntons platnum range beer even splurging out on a wl yeast. 

no i wouldn't even poison a good yeast with this bit of crap from cascade :blink: all market hype here. 

but on a positive note the porter is good with a london porter partial and a london ales yeast well woth the extra expence there . :beer: 

delboy


----------



## yard glass (9/11/05)

hey guys,
It's a pity I hadn't read all this before I shelled out my $13.80.  

( have to log on more often )

I've got an out of date Mexican Cerveza and a W34/70.
I'll try them with it.

cheers
yard


----------



## bindi (9/11/05)

no i wouldn't even poison a good yeast with this bit of crap from cascade blink.gif all market hype here.

Love it... Poison a good yeast   delboy


----------



## normell (9/11/05)

Taste buds differ from person to person, I've tried all of the Cascade range, and quiet liked them, better than any coopers crap that I've made in the past :blink: , but then again I wasn't brought up on West end, Southwark or Coopers.
And also I don't use sugar in my brews anyway, and when ready, straight into a keg

Normell

PS Flame suit on


----------



## WillM (9/11/05)

When I returned to brewing this year after a few years off, I make up a couple of the cascade cans, since cascade premium is a beer I enjoy. I had hoped that "can" brewing had improved in the last 10 years, but this was not one of them.

My reaction was to go and buy a 1/2 bag of grain and hops and start all grain brewing again. This gave me the tastes I was looking for and cerainly haven't looked back.

I was very impressed by the support I recieved from the Calton United brewers (makers of Cascade) when I asked them a few questions about their yeast.

There are some good cans out there and there's plenty of advice on here as to which ones they are. We all have different takes and favourites. Make up your cascade with brew enhancer 2, enjoy it and start planning the next brew.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/11/05)

You cant go wrong with Coopers Draught and there Brew Enhancer 2....

Fine drink, goes down nicely on a hot summers day.


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

hey guys buy nn means am i trying to put $hit on cascade tins i find that most of the tins of goo out there are ok .but when i saw spicey ghost i invisaged a smooth creamy amber with tones of wood roast coffee with a well balanced sweatness and hop aroma .NOT A BEER THAT TASTED LIKE APPLE CIDER!!.
I was just dissapointed in that the market hype was a load of $hit .
like most of us who read the back of this can ,It really dose make your mouth water .it is one of the best decriptions i have ever come across.The only thing is the discription was for someone elses can not "Spicey Ghost"


POST DESCRIPTION

anyway this post is a well ballenced post with plenty of aroma with a hit or two of cascade for dryness .plenty of $hit to take complexity to a new level and for get the apple undertones they are only present at the begining but syphore off the palet as you enjoy this humourous anidote :lol: 

THERE YOU SOME MARKETING TRUTHS
DEL :super:


----------



## normell (9/11/05)

delboy said:


> hey guys buy nn means am i trying to put $hit on cascade tins i find that most of the tins of goo out there are ok .but when i saw spicey ghost i invisaged a smooth creamy amber with tones of wood roast coffee with a well balanced sweatness and hop aroma .NOT A BEER THAT TASTED LIKE APPLE CIDER!!.
> I was just dissapointed in that the market hype was a load of $hit .
> like most of us who read the back of this can ,It really dose make your mouth water .it is one of the best decriptions i have ever come across.The only thing is the discription was for someone elses can not "Spicey Ghost"
> 
> ...


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

you could be right there!

well i am very fussy when it come to hygene and cleaning my gear i think i spent more time here than doing the batch. 

but then saying that i have herd that some supermarkets which stock goo tins dont store them well and some time the yeast packs under the tins are spoilt .

can any one confirm this or herd the same thing 
even read someware you can get yeasts that go bananary and apple flavours
if handled incorectly. 


and this can cause all sorts of weird and wonderfull things .
read this on an english site and on craftbrew site 

may be i was unlucky 

but i like all the other cascade tins of goo .

del


----------



## WillM (9/11/05)

If I am brewing with a can of goo, I throw the yeast (from the can) in the loo and then add coopers brew enhancer 2.

OK, I only ever use the packet yeast if all else fails. The cans come out OK if you use a commerical quality yeast, such as DCL (Saf ALE / Lager), WL (White Labs), WY (Wyeast) or even cultured coopers from a bottle, then ferment them at a temperature appropriate for the yeast.

10 - 12C for lagers and 19-22C for ales.


----------



## normell (9/11/05)

delboy said:


> you could be right there!
> 
> well i am very fussy when it come to hygene and cleaning my gear i think i spent more time here than doing the batch.
> 
> ...



your are possibly spot on Del
When I done my SG, I used a Saflager yeast.
Haven't used a tin yeast for years now, either Saflager or Safale

Normell


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

ok that was my thoughts on yeast supplied with the can .
now taking that in to consideration just think how many petentual brew dads out there got a kit for xmasor fathers day that could have an iffy yeast in it from a super market ? well there would be a lot of first time brewer dads out there very dissapointed if they were unaware of this factor.
this is why supermarkets suck when it comes to brew kits because they dont handel the yeast corectly.
i have seen pallets with brew cans kits on them out in the sun all day in Pirie 
cant be good for the yeast thats happens a lot here because there doc is small and they dont have much room or staff to handel the volumes of deliveries.

actually coles and kmart are crap too .
del


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

Del, trucks carrying the cans of goo get hot, no matter if they're going to a brewshop or a supermarket. I've also noticed that some brewshops have a very hot shed out the back full of supplies.
I play it safe and don't use the dried yeast apart from an emergency Saf packet now and again. (I'm loving the K-97)
Getting a Coopers yeast going from the bottle couldn't be easier.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/11/05)

It could be easier if u dont know how.

Pls explain.


----------



## tangent (9/11/05)

1st, do a search on "Propogating Yeast From Commercial Bottles"
2nd buy some fresh Coopers (they have dates on them)

and you're away!


----------



## bindi (9/11/05)

Made up a couple of kit and extract brews yesterday, first time in ages only because the local HBS gave me some morgans nut brown kits and some cans of coopers extract, Free!   
He said do what you can with that just give me a few bottles when it's done, I like your brews   cool.
I put the yeast under the lids in the boil and used Wyeast 1335,oh and I could not help myself and did a mini mash[500g in a small esky] and made them into partials,as for the yeast I BOIL the can stuff.


----------



## WillM (9/11/05)

I'm interested why you boil the packet yeast bindi. 

Is it some sort of cannibalism theory? Does live yeast likes eating dead boiled yeast, or are you looking for a vegemite taste?

(these are not serious comments!)


----------



## deebee (9/11/05)

I have my doubts about kit reviews. There are so many variables in brewing and it is tempting to blame the kit when the beer doesn't live up to your dreams. It's probably not the cause.

I seriously believe that most kits on the market are reasonable enough and there is very little if any difference in quality, provided you buy them fresh enough. When I buy a kit I tend to buy Coopers because they are reasonably priced and probably turn over quicker.

These Cascade kits are hyped beyond control but it doesn't mean that you can't make a decent beer with them. The apple flavours in your beer are more likely from the other fermentables in the recipe, or possibly from high fermentation temperatures.

Hygiene, temperature, limited use of sucrose and at least a week in the fermenter and you will make something reasonable.


----------



## delboy (9/11/05)

not realy sure what happened temp was never above 20 degs c as i brewed it in the kitchen and it was in winter so the temp was ok may be it was just one of thoughs beers how can i put it well a learning experience  

but as u said most kits are good and i agree they are :beer: 

delboy


----------



## 501 (28/12/05)

anyone get a decent result with safale or other with this wanky ghost ?
cheers 501


----------



## GMK (28/12/05)

we did a really good porter with..
Cascade choc mahogony porter and a brew Goliath's London porter pack.
Use London Ale or S04 or US56...

So check out Goliath's web site with the Master brew bags - i am sure u can find something there to add to the can to make it good.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Weizguy (28/12/05)

For a different take on the Spicy Ghost, see this link to the Fizzy Cordial beer thread.

My 2 cents...Seth out


----------



## normell (28/12/05)

Weizguy said:


> For a different take on the Spicy Ghost, see this link to the Fizzy Cordial beer thread.
> 
> My 2 cents...Seth out
> [post="99738"][/post]​



So I take it weizguy that you don't like the spicy ghost, for which you are entitled to your opinion.
But you don't have to knock a brew that some other brewers might like, by calling it a fizzy drink.
From your stupid statement I also take it that you are one of the I'm better than you.'cause I'm a god almighty ALL GRAINER, which, if you are i fell proud of you.
But don't think that we are all AGer's here.
I personally am proud that that I'm a kit brewer, having done a few partials, and extract brews, which I like very much, but don't have the time or resources to do full time.
If you don't like the cascade range of brews, keep your self opinionated thoughts to your self, without discouraging us mere mortals

Rant over

Normell


----------



## dickTed (28/12/05)

At Brewcraft I noticed the Malt Shovel kits were half price - or rather 2 for the price of one.

Another thing I noticed is they keep the Coopers kits out the back.


----------



## pint of lager (28/12/05)

Normell, before launching on a rant, take the time to read the link that Weizguy posted. It is obvious he is a keen kit brewer. 

As Weizguy said, for a different take on the spicey ghost, read the thread.


----------



## tangent (28/12/05)

Dickted,
i heard that Lion Nathan own the Brewcraft stores, which may be why they push certain products and not others.


----------



## Mr Bond (28/12/05)

Yes do take the time Normell.

I recently PM 'ed weizguy for some help with weizen info and I couldn't have struck a more helpful and humble brewer.
From reading many of the threads that he posts i believe he does a mix of extract partials and some AG as well.

He is definitely not up himself and has a sense of humour that certainly doesnt deserve such an inflammatory attack :excl:


----------



## jayse (28/12/05)

normell said:


> snipped>
> ........ for which you are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> [post="99762"][/post]​





normell said:


> snipped>
> ..........keep your self opinionated thoughts to your self, without discouraging us mere mortals
> 
> Rant over
> ...



:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: 
Rant is right there normel. I don't think you'll find anyone finds what wiezguy said to be anything like you seem to have found it.

Dazed and Confused
Jayse


----------



## normell (29/12/05)

Humblest of apologies to everyone, especially Weizguy.
Seems that the "old" Normell has surfaced again (Far too many pint's of ESB amber ale {Geez they taste good})
Gunna have to figure out a way to fit a Breathalyzer to the computer.
By the way Weizguy, & BLB, how did the fizzy drinks project come out, any winner's out of them.

Normell


----------



## agro (29/12/05)

I actually have a 'Spicy Ghost' in secondary after taking considerable care in cleaning and yeast preperation. I used the packaged yeast to see what the base kit tastes like.

To put it simply - no flavour, no aroma. I think this is the 'ghost' they are referring to. I have it in secondary dry hopping in the hope that it can be made drinkable, although I don't expect much.

My last canned brew. Moving on from here as the canned brews simply don't deliver what I'm after.

Agro.


----------



## smashed jaffa (19/3/06)

Sorry to remind people about this apparently unpopular Kit, Cascade Spicey Ghost, but after having read some of the previous posts I decided to brew it and find out for myself or be haunted by it every time I drove the shopping cart down aisle 4 @ Coles, (sorry couldn't resist!).

One of the determining factors was it was on special $9.99 so I thought, how bad could it be? :blink: 

Considering there haven't been any good reviews with just doing a basic brew, I thought .. no point replicating the same I added the following to try and make a quasi-Hoegaarden;

14g of orange zest (2 oranges)
16g crushed coriander seed
500g Dextrose
500g Liquid Wheat Malt
100g Maltodextrin
15g Cascade hops 8%aau
Safale K-97

30 min boil with wheat malt, dextrose, and maltodextrin, added orange zest and coriander @15min and added hop tea and can of goo at flameout. Made up to 23 litres.

OG 1.036 (I know a bit light on)
FG 1.006

1 week Primary, then 2 weeks in secondary and bottled.

Result- Not a bad, easy drinking, thirst quencher with a pleasant citrus aftertaste. Tried on a fellow homebrewer and various friends and family members, and the feedback is all good. In fact to the point of a certain friend returning to request it especially.

I guess it comes back to the fact that different people have different tastes. Now I'm by no means saying this is the best kit available and I definately have other kits on my list and an AG coming up that I would rather do, but I guess it probably isn't as bad as made out on previous posts. h34r: 

As Mickey Dora, (Da Cat), once said: "There is no such thing as bad surf... just bad attitude and poor board selection."  

Flame suit on. h34r: 

Smashed Jaffa.

Edit: No affiliation.


----------



## macr (19/3/06)

smashed jaffa said:


> Sorry to remind people about this apparently unpopular Kit, Cascade Spicey Ghost, but after having read some of the previous posts I decided to brew it and find out for myself or be haunted by it every time I drove the shopping cart down aisle 4 @ Coles, (sorry couldn't resist!).


I am also doing a spicy ghost. I just bottled it and it seems to taste quite nice at bottling stage. This is all the info on mine:

Beer information Batch 5	
Batch name Extra Wheat Ale	
Type of Beer Cascade Spicy Ghost 
Can, best before date Sunday, 25 March 2007 
Date of brewing Friday, 3 March 2006 
Volume of water	L	23 
Type of additives	Wheat Malt 
Amount of additives	Kg	1.000
Miscellaneous additives	??	10g of Spalt hop pellets 
Type of Yeast Safale Wheat/Ale yeast K-97 
Yeast, best before date 
Amount of yeast	g	11.5 
Temp of wort at yeast addition	C	28 
Original gravity 1048 
Final gravity 1008 
Date of racking Friday, 10 March 2006 
Temp at racking	C	27 
Date of bulk priming Friday, 17 March 2006 
Temp at bulk priming	C	27 
Primer Dextrose 
Amount of primer 175 
Date of bottling Tuesday, 17 October 2006 
Temp at bottling	C	27 
Approx %ALC/VOL (Coopers)	%	5.86% 
Date of first tasting 

Comments
Dry hop the wort with Spalt hops at racking. Tasted pretty good at racking. It had that bubble gum fruity flavour.


----------



## Ross (19/3/06)

smashed jaffa said:


> Considering there haven't been any good reviews with just doing a basic brew, I thought .. no point replicating the same I added the following to try and make a quasi-Hoegaarden;
> 
> 14g of orange zest (2 oranges)
> 16g crushed coriander seed
> ...



Smashed Jaffa,

No need for flame suits - You took by what all accounts seems to be a pretty average kit & spruced it up to be a "quasi-Hoegaarden". The final product has little in common with someone brewing the spicy ghost as a straight beer.
You're well on your way to making better & tastier beer :beer: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## spog (19/3/06)

tried this brew as a k,k. a while back. didnt mind it at all.convicts and ghost,s . now there is an original marketing idea  , tassie love the place! :beerbang:


----------

